# Emergency Heating



## Van (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi all I'm just trying to take early precautions for winter. Its supposed to be another rough winter where I live (possible -10 degree weather). Any tips on emergency heating if the power goes out?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Have some handwarmers on hand and also something to wrap them up in--they are too warm to have directly in contact with your hedgie.
Handwarmers are about the right size--try the sporting goods section, sometimes you can get a 12-pack on sale, especially now that hunting stuff is on sale.

I put them underneath her bed, like on the bottom of the cage is good.

If the power is out for an extended amount of time, having a pet carrier is a good place to put hedgie, since it's smaller--not so much space to heat. 

If there's a way to heat water, warm water in a bottle would be ok, but it would cool off pretty fast.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Having a wood stove or fireplace is good too. That's my emergency heating plan. Pet carriers, lots of fleece, some cuddles and a fire to help keep the house warm. Let's pray the power doesn't go out. 

For those incredibly cold nights, I have an expensive space heater ready to go and I am sealing the windows that are by the cage. I might put some Styrofoam between the cages and wall too. 

Really weird to be talking about winter when it's a beautiful 85 degrees outside right now.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's a sticky with some ideas.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/13-housing-accessories/242-power-outage-heating.html


----------



## Van (Mar 31, 2014)

Awesome. Thank you!


----------

